# The future of mounting removable devices



## Niatross (Jan 18, 2013)

Where is the future going with mounting removable devices?

Should I mount removable devices using HAL or devd?


----------



## vermaden (Jan 18, 2013)

For me, this is the future: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29895

This is available as sysutils/automount port.

HAL is deprecated, even on Linux, its dead end.

The devd is FreeBSD's native kernel event driven daemon, that runs needed actions with certain states of the hardware and IMHO that is the only proper way to automount anything on FreeBSD.


----------

